# Big Brother this summer (SPOILERS)



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I don't think I will like this.

BB ALL STARS

The Survivor All Stars was not the best IMO. I would rather see a new crop then the old people who wore out their welcome.


----------



## TiVoKate (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll watch it. I want to see certain people come back . Evil Dr. Will, perhaps?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TiVoKate said:


> I'll watch it. I want to see certain people come back . Evil Dr. Will, perhaps?


Evil Dr. Will v. Kaysar/Janelle or Alison would be so much fun to watch.

Who does everyone want to see?

I would like the above people as well as Jun, Nakomis and Chicken George.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This possibility was also in the recent Entertainment Weekly.

I will TiVo it.....I would like to see Evil Wil, Nakomis (just watch her try and use the "six-finger plan" again, Janelle, Marcellas, Allison, Chicken Man..........I think it will be fun.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It could be good, it could suck ass.

I enjoy the Big Brother discussions here far more than the show.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

> The choice of host is not up for a vote: Julie Chen will be back in her familiar spot.


Strike one against the show, already.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Big Brother 6 was my first year to pay any attention to the show, so the all start season won't mean much to me.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Strike one against the show, already.


Stop it! I like Skeletor!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Skittles said:


> Strike one against the show, already.


We all know when skeletor will be off the show...when Moonves is no longer running CBS.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mwhip said:


> We all know when skeletor will be off the show...when Moonves is no longer running CBS.


Or when he divorces her to marry his new younger mistress. 

I wonder if this is going to run the full 3 months? I think all-stars in some of the other countries were shorter than their regular seasons.

Oh well, at least its not a Celebrity BB. That I really wouldn't care for.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think it's awesome that the users get to pick who goes in the house. I wonder if Marcellas will decide to go back in or stay on as the host of House Calls.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I think it's awesome that the users get to pick who goes in the house. I wonder if Marcellas will decide to go back in or stay on as the host of House Calls.


Viewers, dude. We're called viewers. 

*chuckle*


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Viewers, dude. We're called viewers.
> 
> *chuckle*


LOL Oh yeah...I can't believe I typed that. I've got work on the brain


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Skittles said:


> Viewers, dude. We're called viewers.
> 
> *chuckle*


We could be users if they would give is some kind of control over items in the house over the web.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would love to see Kaysar, Allison, Marcellus, Amy, Cappy (for the drama factor), Dr. Will, Roddy...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

After seeing all the clips from UK and other BB's, I'm really depressed with the watered-down version we get to watch here.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> After seeing all the clips from UK and other BB's, I'm really depressed with the watered-down version we get to watch here.


Or as I like to put it...the no nudity version.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Curtis Kin, Season 1.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

pmyers said:


> After seeing all the clips from UK and other BB's, I'm really depressed with the watered-down version we get to watch here.


The first season we pretty much had a format like international versions but hardly anyone watched it. Then they moved it to the format we have now.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

They should load the voter pool with the folks who were the first to be voted out. I like King Kaysar and all but the first evictees never got a chance to blossom into backstabbers and liars. This would probably help Survivor as well, because the strongest players/leader are usually voted off first.

Bring on:
All-Star First Evicted!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Will be interesting. At least you are unlikely to have people just there for the experience who are a drag on the whole show.

I guess it really depends on the 20 people get to vote on for the final 12. That will make or break it.. but i am sure I will watch it regardless.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> After seeing all the clips from UK and other BB's, I'm really depressed with the watered-down version we get to watch here.


Yeah.. come to think of it.. I actually watched all of the Australian and England BBs last year and they are different beasts. Although there are some aspects of them that are not as enjoyable.

In the UK one you can't even talk about the game, which means there is no overt strategy, gameplaying or backstabbing which are aspects I like in the US game.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

Do you get nudity if you subscribe to the 24 hour feed? I've never done it.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Just give me a new B.B. it seems it has been awhile and I always seem to enjoy them.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mwhip said:


> We could be users if they would give is some kind of control over items in the house over the web.


That would be totally cool!

I guess as long as Jannie is in, I'll watch.


































It would be fun to have Howie back in too to get for Jedi Prophesizing.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ooh - I can't wait for this 

Some very good threads here during BB, too. :up:

(but you all better nicer to Maui this season!  )


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm betting that there's going to be more than a few "fan favorites" that will decline BB's invitation to enter into the 20-person public selection pool.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> (but you all better nicer to Maui this season!  )


And, to be fair Ninnie - Maui brought it all on himself when he based his opinions on half-truths and incomplete data.

Now, if he wants to get involved with a discussion and base his opinions on all that is going on instead of just a small little tidbit of information, then great! I'm sure all will play nice. Maui got himself into the hot water because of his stubbornness and blatent unwillingness to be informed.

That said - I'm certainly not going to be "out gunning for" Maui. But, I'll call him on it if he refuses to inform himself again (or belittle someone who is informed). I'll likely be quicker to just plain ignore what he has to say (not ignore him, just pay no attention to him) this season 'round though if he chooses to go the "absolutely, completely, no spoilers other-than-what-the-show-gives-me-during-its-3-hours of air-time" route again...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> And, to be fair Ninnie - Maui brought it all on himself when he based his opinions on half-truths and incomplete data.
> 
> Now, if he wants to get involved with a discussion and base his opinions on all that is going on instead of just a small little tidbit of information, then great! I'm sure all will play nice. Maui got himself into the hot water because of his stubbornness and blatent unwillingness to be informed.
> 
> That said - I'm certainly not going to be "out gunning for" Maui. But, I'll call him on it if he refuses to inform himself again (or belittle someone who is informed). I'll likely be quicker to just plain ignore what he has to say (not ignore him, just pay no attention to him) this season 'round though if he chooses to go the "absolutely, completely, no spoilers other-than-what-the-show-gives-me-during-its-3-hours of air-time" route again...


I am not disputing the facts in evidence - I just want everyone to be nice to each other...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm generally not a big fan of "All-star" shows, but you know I'll watch (and discuss here)


----------



## jurysch (May 18, 2005)

Yeah all-star editions can be a bit iffy. But I think we all complain each season that the show just desperately needs some kind of change. Change is definitely good for Big Brother I think.

Last season was the first in a while that I actually thought after it was over that it was better than the previous year. Hopefully the all-star season can continue that trend.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DancnDude said:


> The first season we pretty much had a format like international versions but hardly anyone watched it. Then they moved it to the format we have now.


I think he's more likely referring to the fact that the international versions are MUCH more racy... shower cams, swearing, not editing what they talk about, etc.

I've seen a few and they're MUCH more fun to watch than the weekly "PB&J contests" we get here in the US.

I'll still watch like I always do... from my computer, half-looking out of one eye, barely paying attention.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

wmm_16 said:


> Do you get nudity if you subscribe to the 24 hour feed? I've never done it.


Rarely but sometimes and VERY briefly if at all.

They do a horrible job of controlling which cams you get to see.

It always bugs me when they're down to four people that they don't just lock 1 camera on each of the four people 24/7. But instead we sometimes get the same shot from 4 angles 

However, sucker that I am, I sign up every year.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Rarely but sometimes and VERY briefly if at all.
> 
> They do a horrible job of controlling which cams you get to see.
> 
> ...


They should send the camera operators to Australia, Belgium, UK or Iceland BB every year for "training".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> I think he's more likely referring to the fact that the international versions are MUCH more racy... shower cams, swearing, not editing what they talk about, etc.
> 
> I've seen a few and they're MUCH more fun to watch than the weekly "PB&J contests" we get here in the US.
> 
> I'll still watch like I always do... from my computer, half-looking out of one eye, barely paying attention.


Exactly! I'd love to see a BB type show on a cable channel.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

If there is good and evil, and one side is _obviously_ good and the other side is _obviously_ evil, and someone, who I normally respect throws their weight behind the evil side, they will be dealt with appropriately, and with extreme prejudice.

Otherwise, I'll be perfectly nice.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Hey, what's that odor?



Oh, it's just a dead horse. Time to move on, gang!


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Curtis Kin, Season 1.


that totally just made me think of the sony trinitron dance. he really broke out of his shell with that one!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Premier date is set for July 6th.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Premier date is set for July 6th.


I find the notion of 'spoilers' for a live reality show that hasn't even aired yet amusing


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I wish they would invest in some HD Cams, but I guess I'll still watch.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I sure hope Karen from BB 5 will be a part of this.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Well I only watched the last 2 years, so if they don't fill up the house with those people I might watch again.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Curtis Kin, Season 1.


I predict there will be ZERO houseguests from Season 1. CBS and Arnold Shapiro would like to pretend that season 1 didn't even take place.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I think for Big Brother All Stars will work fantastic. 

We watch this show (in hours) more than any other season of reality TV. Furthermore, many watch in on the web cams, when they have a spare chance. This will allow us to know the personalities from day 1, making no time to "get the feel," of the cast. 

I think it will be interesting, and I'm looking forward to it.

Guess I didn't need to send an application this year.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

All-Stars is a bad idea and may kill the show. I will watch anyway though.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

HDTivoDesire said:


> I will watch anyway though.


Yep, that's what they're counting on. I think its a sucky idea too, but I bet people will watch. The thing that worries me is who they will choose for the 20 candidates. I can see them all being the people "we love to hate". A lot of those people I just don't feel like seeing again.

They're not going give us to many "nice" players to vote for, for fear that we will choose only the nice players and the show might end up boring.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

You know, every year I swear I'm not going to endure another season of BB, and yet, like a train wreck waiting to happen, I watch. I finally cut THe Apprentice out of my schedule after it became one schill after another week after week, but with this being an All Stars version, I may break down and watch again. But I guess I'll wait to see who's going to be on it. Any ideas? I'll bet those folks like Marcellis (or however you spell it) who are still involved in the show somewhat, will be on it, others, I have no clue. If Dr. Will is on it, I'm there, otherwise, I probably will stick to my guns and not watch. Heck, I have about 30 hours of Tivo'd stuff to watch right now, and about 10 DVDs, plus baseball, so I probably wouldn't miss it!!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> Big Brother 6 was my first year to pay any attention to the show, so the all start season won't mean much to me.


Me too .


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> plus baseball


Holy crap man....baseball? Baseball over BB? Surely you are joking!?!?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Chunky said:


> Holy crap man....baseball? Baseball over BB? Surely you are joking!?!?


Baseball over everything...if you don't watch baseball the terrorists win.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Baseball over everything...if you don't watch baseball the terrorists win.


A non-contact, boring game, tainted with steroid record breaking episodes? I'd rather stick pushpins into the white part of my eyeballs!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Chunky said:


> A non-contact, boring game, tainted with steroid record breaking episodes? I'd rather stick pushpins into the white part of my eyeballs!


Baseball is a mental game not everyone gets it. That is why they have a manager and not a coach.

Every sport has their problems. Football has a steroid problem, hockey has abusive alcholics, NBA has thugs that knock up 3 women in each city they visit. You either watch none or the one with the evil you can live with.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

HDTivoDesire said:


> All-Stars is a bad idea and may kill the show. I will watch anyway though.


If a regular season can't kill it nothing can. 

Nobody is pretending this is award winning TV. It's the top of my guilty pleasure list. Even when it's good, it's bad.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

mwhip said:


> Baseball is a mental game not everyone gets it. That is why they have a manager and not a coach.
> 
> Every sport has their problems. Football has a steroid problem, hockey has abusive alcholics, NBA has thugs that knock up 3 women in each city they visit. You either watch none or the one with the evil you can live with.


The key difference is there are larger amounts of action and excitement in other sports. Baseball's decline over the last decade or two is indicative that people would rather watch grass grow in the backyard. Baseball is no more mental than any other competitive sport. Matter of fact - probably even less so than most. If the ball is hit to right, the second basemen gets the cutoff....to left, then the ss takes it....some pretty basic things that EVERYONE learns in pee wee league. After that, it is merely execution. The mental part becomes strategy and coaching - that is like any sport.

Not convinced - I'll watch the grass grow - thanks anyway!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> A non-contact, boring game, tainted with steroid record breaking episodes? I'd rather stick pushpins into the white part of my eyeballs!


So what sport do you like? As someone here said, all the sports have their demons. Baseball is boring if you don't understand the nuances. In actuality it probably has more sustained action than the so called most popular sport, football, which has 10 seconds of action and 30 seconds of them standing around patting themselves on the butt and then the cycle is repeated. I could go into the reasons why football gets the ratings it does, and it had nothing to do with it being a more exciting game...

So you want to talk boring sports besides football?

NASCAR - perpetual left turn where you NEVER see the athelete until the end of the race. The most exciting part is the accidents

Basketball - 46 minutes of meaningless game, 2 minutes where it all matters. Teams regularly get big leads and regularly blow it. Why don't they shorten the game to just the last two meaningful minutes. I can't sit through the majority of a game, I get bored.

Hockey - Well I admit, hockey is my co-favorite sport, for the sheer speed, hitting and excitement of the back and forth action. But it will never be part of the American culture as it is not a sport native to this country, and it has not become "pop culture" either because of the lack interest from celebrities, especially the "hip hop" culture which is en vogue right now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> The key difference is there are larger amounts of action and excitement in other sports. Baseball's decline over the last decade or two is indicative that people would rather watch grass grow in the backyard. Baseball is no more mental than any other competitive sport. Matter of fact - probably even less so than most. If the ball is hit to right, the second basemen gets the cutoff....to left, then the ss takes it....some pretty basic things that EVERYONE learns in pee wee league. After that, it is merely execution. The mental part becomes strategy and coaching - that is like any sport.
> 
> Not convinced - I'll watch the grass grow - thanks anyway!


Baseball's decline in popularity has to do with a lot of factors, not just the relative excitement of the sport. To me, the labor issues is one of the major reasons, and right behind it, is a real lack of marketing to get new fans interested, especially kids. Meanwhile, for a sport that is in such decline, they have been selling a record number of tickets. Football, is a once a week sport, so you can build up the excitement over a week. Play football every day, and show all games on TV the way baseball does, and you can bet, the TV ratings go down. It's supply and demand. Plus the other thing with football is it's the easiest to bet on.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Basketball - 46 minutes of meaningless game, 2 minutes where it all matters. Teams regularly get big leads and regularly blow it. Why don't they shorten the game to just the last two meaningful minutes. I can't sit through the majority of a game, I get bored.


While I must admit, this can be a somewhat true statement, and I should note that I don't really watch Basketball anymore.

But isn't the same pretty much true with baseball, except it could last even longer, maybe even as long as 8 hours or more?

You can't sit through a 2 hours baseketball game without getting bored, but you can watch a baseball game for 8 hours?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> While I must admit, this can be a somewhat true statement, and I should note that I don't really watch Basketball anymore.
> 
> But isn't the same pretty much true with baseball, except it could last even longer, maybe even as long as 8 hours or more?
> 
> You can't sit through a 2 hours baseketball game without getting bored, but you can watch a baseball game for 8 hours?


8 Hours? Hmmmmm....I think the longest baseball game I've ever sat through was 5 HOURS. Now I think there were a couple of minor league LONG extra inning games that over two days was maybe 8 hours, but in over 150 years of baseball games, there's been maybe 2 or 3 games like that.

As for sitting through games, I guess it's a matter of taste. The difference is here, EVERYTHING really matters in a baseball game, a run in the first inning can hold up and be the key run of the game, but in basketball, where in more than 50% of 20 point leads the lead is lost, what is the point of watching a team build up a lead? There's just too much scoring so it dimishes the value of a scroring play. Even football, where the scores can SOUND high, in reality, there's usually less than 10 scoring plays in a game. In basketball there are 100 scoring plays a game!!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm not seeing how an important run in the 1st inning, isn't as important as a series of scores or defensive stops in a the 1st quarter of a basketball game. You're holding double standards.

I'm sure we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one, and we both know it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Big Brother never fails to get me hooked, but sometimes the first week or two are a bit slow. Everyone is getting to know each other, the audience included. With an all star show, the familiarity should get things off to a running start pretty quickly. And it should be a hoot watching two faced characters try to pretend that they aren't playing like that this time around.

:up:


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Baseball's decline in popularity has to do with a lot of factors, not just the relative excitement of the sport. To me, the labor issues is one of the major reasons...


I was once a life-long baseball fan, but I quit following it in 2004. The sport is NOT FAIR. Without a salary cap, the small market teams have next to ZERO chance of winning the World Series.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

HDTivoDesire said:


> I was once a life-long baseball fan, but I quit following it in 2004. The sport is NOT FAIR. Without a salary cap, the small market teams have next to ZERO chance of winning the World Series.


Not only that....he indicated that part of the decline was due to lack of marketing??? Something so exciting should need no marketing. I'd rather sit and watch golf....just think of all the nuances....the wind, height of grass, familiararity with the course....oh the nuances go on and on...and whoever made the comment about football players going around patting butts....how about all that crotch grabbing in baseball - must be you dig that


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Worst. Threadjack. Ever.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

hefe said:


> Worst. Threadjack. Ever.


Agreed


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm extremely disappointed in an All Star BB. I want to see regular folks in there with no secret pairs, no twins, actors or wannabee actors, no "twists", no BS. I love the social aspect of the early shows without the ego driven "I'm gonna get a TV show out of this".

Just my $.02. 

YMMV


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RichardHead said:


> I'm extremely disappointed in an All Star BB. I want to see regular folks in there with no secret pairs, no twins, actors or wannabee actors, no "twists", no BS. I love the social aspect of the early shows without the ego driven "I'm gonna get a TV show out of this".
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> YMMV


I'm with ya, but you know that will never happen. The network suits feel the need to "juice it up" each year or people might not watch. We've all gotten suckered into watching because of the "twist".


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Can someone give me a recap of the "evil Dr. Will?" Which season was he from? What did he do that made him so evil? Sounds like I want him on all-stars.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Can someone give me a recap of the "evil Dr. Will?" Which season was he from? What did he do that made him so evil? Sounds like I want him on all-stars.


Season 2. He was only evil because he kept calling himself "The Evil Doctor". He also blatantly told everyone over and over that he would lie and manipulate them and when he did they got mad. But he told them over and over that he was lying to them.

Here is a little summary page:

http://www.bigbtv.com/DrWill.html


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> Can someone give me a recap of the "evil Dr. Will?" Which season was he from? What did he do that made him so evil? Sounds like I want him on all-stars.


He's from season 2. He wasn't so much evil, but he told everyone in the house that he was going to lie and generally do whatever it takes to win. Then he did, but he was so convincing that people were upset with him anyways. He always told America in private exactly what he was plotting in the diary room. He ended up winning the whole thing. He was really entertaining.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Baseball is by far the most boooooeeeeerrrriiiiinnnnnggggg sport ever if you ask me. I have not been able to sit thru an entire game, including the World Series, since I was a kid. It needs to be shortened to 4-5 innings and in case of a tie, 1 extra inning with only 3 batters each side and if still tied the game is a draw. There should be a timer on the pitcher and batter like the shot clock in basketball.

Basketball is next and I cant watch much of it either. In close games, the last few minutes is soooooo dragged out with all the fouling and free throws. Shorten the game to 2 15 mins parts, only allow 1-2 fouls per person and outright obvious fouling like in the end of most games would result in immediate two points not a free throw.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I think it's awesome that the users get to pick who goes in the house. I wonder if Marcellas will decide to go back in or stay on as the host of House Calls.


It appears the "viewer's pick" aspect is pretty much a gimmick. Judging from this article the producers will make the final decisions:



> Variety reports that the process won't be entirely democratic, with producers retaining the right to up the dramatic ante by swapping out chosen players with those who aren't necessarily audience favorites.


I figured as much.  :down: Let's just hope the ones they give us to select from will be structured so that we can get some of the players we like. On that note, if you want to check the rumors about who CBS is asking and who has said they'd do it check page on RealityBBQ: Link


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

<------ Realizes that he won't pay for feeds or read the neverending live feed updates but will just watch the show.

<-------- makes note just to stay out of the threads this year

I will add that my sister ran into Jase around town recently and I guess he hinted that he had to go back to LA at some point so I expect to see him in the pool of 20. That is, if the man can be believed.

Have fun this summer all


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

I'm glad the thread got back on topic. The season that Evil Dr. Wil was on, they still let the voted-out HGs view the diary room tapes as they were not sequestered afterwards. This influenced them more as they were able to see the great manipulation he had over the others.

Last season got things really heated not only in the house but on here as well. It made for some interesting discussions. 

It will be interesting to see who they choose to pick from. Would love to see the Kaysar/Cappy love fest once again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TivoDaddy said:


> It will be interesting to see who they choose to pick from. Would love to see the Kaysar/Cappy love fest once again.


Actually NO!!

But, I would love to see Dr Will against some of the later constents and see how he would do with everyone else knowing his reputation. Then again, he blatenly told everyone he was going to lie and he still one.

The problem with the Kaysar/Cappy thing is there was so much hatred spilling over, that there was no one to root for really. And after awhile it got to the point where I hated them all. In retrospect, while it was entertaining, to go through all of that again is not something I would enjoy.

Like I said, no Evil Dr. Will, no viewing from me 

Is the BB7 website up yet? Can we vote?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Is the BB7 website up yet? Can we vote?


From http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother7/


> Julie Chen Unveils Top 20 Candidates Wednesday, Jun 21, 8PM ET/PT. VOTING BEGINS RIGHT HERE AFTER THE SHOW
> 
> For the first time in BIG BROTHER history worldwide, viewers will vote on which former HouseGuests will compete in BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS. On CBS Wednesday, June 21 at 8PM ET/PT, Julie Chen will unveil the top 20 candidates from seasons past. Web voting opens right here after the show at midnight ET/9PM PT. The polls close Wednesday, June 28 at 11:59PM ET/8:59PM PT.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

I'll vote. I'll watch the All-Star season simply because I've watched the past 6 seasons. 

It seems each year they slip a bit in the appeal factor but I'll reserve my judgment for now...


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Actually NO!!
> 
> But, I would love to see Dr Will against some of the later constents and see how he would do with everyone else knowing his reputation. Then again, he blatenly told everyone he was going to lie and he still one.
> 
> ...


Sure, but the Kaysar/Cappy relationship made for interesting TV. Unfortunately, a player like Dr. Will would be voted out immediately because everyone now knows that he is a good manipulator. It would be a major coup if he gets on and goes far!

I just pray that someone like Evilette is not invited. :down:


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

On the link provided above, while insightful, some of the comments are questionable. Marcellus is listed as a NO because he works for CBS, but he has hinted and said before that he do a BB All Stars. Has anyone seen anything definitive on Marcellus NOT doing it.?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just another article

CBS KICKS OFF "BIG BROTHER 7" WITH SPECIAL CASTING EPISODE UNVEILING TOP 20 CANDIDATES FOR ALL-STAR EDITION, TO BE BROADCAST WEDNESDAY, JUNE 21 AT 8:00 PM ON CBS
Released by CBS

CBS KICKS OFF "BIG BROTHER 7" WITH SPECIAL CASTING EPISODE UNVEILING TOP 20 CANDIDATES FOR ALL-STAR EDITION, TO BE BROADCAST WEDNESDAY, JUNE 21 AT 8:00 PM ON CBS

TELEVISION VIEWERS TO PLAY CASTING AGENT AND VOTE ONLINE AT CBS.COM FOR THEIR FAVORITE PAST "BIG BROTHER" CONTESTANTS TO MOVE INTO THE HOUSE

HOST JULIE CHEN WILL ANNOUNCE THE 12 HOUSEGUESTS MOMENTS BEFORE THEY ENTER THE HOUSE ON THE SEASON PREMIERE, THURSDAY, JULY 6 AT 8:00 PM

Viewers will be reunited with some of the most memorable, entertaining and controversial Houseguests from previous installments of Big Brother when the 20 candidates vying to compete in the all-stars edition are unveiled during BIG BROTHER ALL-STARS: AMERICA'S CHOICE. The special primetime casting episode, which kicks off the season, will be broadcast on Wednesday, June 21 at 8:00 PM on the CBS Television Network.

For the first time in BIG BROTHER history worldwide, viewers will have the opportunity to vote which former Houseguests should compete this season with American television viewers choosing half of the houseguests who will ultimately enter the BIG BROTHER house.

A few hours after the casting episode is broadcast (8:00-9:00 PM ET/PT), viewers can cast their votes online at CBS.com. The polls will close on Wednesday, June 28 at 11:59 PM ET/8:59 PM PT.

Each potential "All Star" introduced on the casting episode will have their own profile on CBS.com, which will include "Why you should vote for me" text and video, as well as clips from their past appearance on BIG BROTHER.

Additionally, throughout the voting process, candidates will be able to campaign for themselves and will be encouraged to use any reasonable means they can to state their case to America as to why they should be voted into the BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS house.

During the premiere of BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS, all 20 finalists will be present and awaiting the news of who will play the game. Host Julie Chen will announce the lucky 12, who will immediately enter the house.

BIG BROTHER 7: ALL-STARS will follow the relationships and conflicts of players who live together in a house outfitted with dozens of cameras and microphones recording their every move 24 hours a day. One by one, the houseguests will vote each other out of the house. At the end of three months, the last remaining houseguest will receive the grand prize of $500,000. While living together in a confined space won't be anything new to the houseguests, choosing between any pre-existing relationships and building new alliances could be a challenge.


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

WOW this sounds really cool. Except for the part about Julie Chen still being involved with the show. Why can't they get a non-skeleton who actually understands how the show works to host it? All Julie does is read cue cards each week. 

CBS should let us vote on who will be the host!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Why do we get to choose only HALF the contestants? To me that is kind of curious no? And does that mean the 20 we vote on DOES not include the 6 that will be chosen by the producers? I'm guessing, of course that the producers will want to make sure there is some villains in the house, so that is the 6 they will chose.

As to Julie Chen, I don't mind her, she's only on once a week really, and the only beef I have with her is that her questions are a bit benign. She's the face of Big Brother, the way Phil is the face of TAR or Jeff is the face of Survivor. It really wouldn't be the same without any of them.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone gonna do the pbj diet with them again?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

they can't let us choose them all because then there wouldn't be the interactions and tensions that they can fix up with choosing the arch enemies of the people we choose

also there could be power dialers etc


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> they can't let us choose them all because then there wouldn't be the interactions and tensions that they can fix up with choosing the arch enemies of the people we choose
> 
> also there could be power dialers etc


Well they CAN, they just won't for the first reason you stated. Power dialers will still come into play for the first 6.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

vertigo235 said:


> Agreed


Yeah, you really hit that one out of the park, Dude....


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TivoDaddy said:


> Sure, but the Kaysar/Cappy relationship made for interesting TV. Unfortunately, a player like Dr. Will would be voted out immediately because everyone now knows that he is a good manipulator. It would be a major coup if he gets on and goes far!
> 
> I just pray that someone like Evilette is not invited. :down:


That is a good point. Look at Survivor All-Stars. All the previous winners were huge targets and had very little chance to win. Even if one made it to the end they would have never gotten the vote.

Would take an amazing game to win under those kinds of odds, but then if you think about how Will won, maybe he could do it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

newsposter said:


> they can't let us choose them all because then there wouldn't be the interactions and tensions that they can fix up with choosing the arch enemies of the people we choose
> 
> also there could be power dialers etc


I agree with this.. I give the producers huge credit for realizing leaving the voting in the hands of the public would have been a huge mistake. The typical BB viewer is looking for a lovefest and not conflict. Conflict makes for better television. They can't take a chance that they get 12 saints in the house and put everyone to sleep in 3 days.

Anyone know if Mega is going to have a chance to come back


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Jericho Dog said:


> Yeah, you really hit that one out of the park, Dude....


Not as much as you just did!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

I hope the force is with Howie to return.
Also I think it would be wise/cool to only allow people who were evicted in the first 3 or four weeks to come back. They would have learned how to backstab more effectivley.


----------

